# General > General Chat >  Fourth Annual WSF Jamboree

## crashdive123

I know it's early, but thought some early planning might allow more people to make arrangements to attend.  I'll just throw out a date and general location - these are merely suggestions.  I was thinking the third weekend in October and since I am mountain deprived would opt for someplace in the mountains - maybe Tennessee?  Anyway - for those that have been to one, you know that they are a lot of fun.  For those that have not been to one, feel free to ask away.  The bigger the bunch the better.

----------


## jake abraham

I would like to attend but don't know about money

----------


## Winter

When is it? I usually, not last yr, go to a Paratrooper Gathering and I have  tagged on Survival forum camps and shoots to a few of them.

----------


## crashdive123

No firm date yet, although I did suggest a date and general location in the OP.

----------


## Rick

These things are just a hoot. I've been lucky enough to attend 2 out of the 3 previous ones and would have been at the 3rd but for some medical stuff. Late October in Tennessee should give us some cool nights and warm days to work with.

----------


## Wildthang

So what goes on at these gatherings? If Rick will leave his hong at home, I would consider going!

----------


## finallyME

I didn't know there were mountains in Tennessee.  I guess if your state's highest elevation is 400 ft, then almost any state has mountains.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Here's a link to one.  There are tons of pictures. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ndy-Creek-Trip


A mountain in Florida is called an overpass in most other places.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am in.  Just get the date and place firm.  East TN is fine with me.  Be careful planning in that area though, some of the state parks have been allowed to go on the skids and have turned into Hobo Jungles, or perhaps I was just there when a survival forum was having an outting.

We might even consider Amicalola State Park in North GA.  Bueatiful park with great facilities when I was there 10 years ago. 

That is the jumpoff point for the Appalation Trail at Springer Mountain.  It is a fantastic site with all the mountains one could desire.  It also contains sections of a U.S. Army mountain training camp, known and respected by one and all who have experienced it as as "Delonica".  It has been the mountain training section of Ranger School for decades.

We could kill two birds with one stone.  Everyone attending could claim hiking time on the AT and all the military BS experts could claim they had been to Delonica.

We got to see one of the 7 natural wonders of the world/ World Heritage Sites last year, perhaps a famous hikeing and military site would be good for this year.   

http://www.gastateparks.org/AmicalolaFalls/

Cherokee NF is a bit closer to you Crash.
http://wiki.ask.com/Cherokee_National_Forest

Pisga is a bit farther north.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ba...70551271874892

I have no preference myself, other than the desire that you set the camp for next Feburary and have it in Orlando.  Piuck a spot and if there is air in the tires and gas is still obtainable I will be there.

For those that have never been to a gathering the company might be questionalbe but the food is fantastic!  You also get to put faces and voices to the screen names and that is often a shock.

----------


## natertot

I'm interested, but only time will tell. My wife and kids have never been camping and I need to break them into sone of the basic stuff this year.......If time permits.

----------


## Camp10

There is a good chance I will be a Pennsylvanian (again) by then, I might actually get to go to one!!

----------


## RangerXanatos

> We might even consider Amicalola State Park in North GA.  Bueatiful park with great facilities when I was there 10 years ago. 
> 
> That is the jumpoff point for the Appalation Trail at Springer Mountain.  It is a fantastic site with all the mountains one could desire.  It also contains sections of a U.S. Army mountain training camp, known and respected by one and all who have experienced it as as "Delonica".  It has been the mountain training section of Ranger School for decades.
> 
> We could kill two birds with one stone.  Everyone attending could claim hiking time on the AT and all the military BS experts could claim they had been to Delonica.
> 
> We got to see one of the 7 natural wonders of the world/ World Heritage Sites last year, perhaps a famous hikeing and military site would be good for this year.   
> 
> http://www.gastateparks.org/AmicalolaFalls/


I haven't been to Amicalola State Park yet, but it's on my list to do so.  

I started this thread last year which we went by the Ranger training school outside of Dahlonega.  We passed over the Appalachian Trail and were a couple of miles in National Forest and set up camp which should still be there and I doubt anyone other than us who made it have been there since.  I doubt everyone would want to stay there as it is a hike in and you wouldn't want to be bringing dutch ovens and etc like you usually do.  But if you're in the area, you may want to stop by just to say you've been there.

If you all decide in around North Georgia, I'll try to be there.

----------


## crashdive123

Thought I'd bump this up.  Any more thoughts on location?  I wouldn't mind another visit to Bandy Creek - the fall colors during our last trip there left a memorable impression.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Count me in, it was a real let down not being able to make last years' meet-up.  The two previous years were great!

----------


## oldsoldier

Depending on the when/ where  hopefully I can make this years.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll do a little more research on campgrounds in the Smoky Mountains.  Quite a few don't take reservations, and some that do are very popular (like Cades Cove) and book up early.

----------


## crashdive123

Any more thoughts on this?

----------


## hunter63

Still think about Oct.?
Lots of hunting seasons open.......I sure would like to drag my lodge down for the party.....

----------


## crashdive123

I was hoping for the third weekend in October.  That's about when we have done the last two, and the fall colors in the mountains have been great.  For all of the beautiful scenery here, fall colors and mountains (if you don't count over passes on the interstate) are sort of lacking.  I'm still looking, but wouldn't mind Bandy Creek again.  If we were to do the Mammoth Cave area again, Poco, Equus and the boys might be able to at least drop by since they live close by.  He's got the new job, and she's still recovering from the horseback riding accident.  I'll give them a call this weekend to see how they are doing.

----------


## hunter63

Thats pretty country around there.......
Most of the parks allow dogs?

----------


## crashdive123

Where we stayed last year - Maple Springs Campground - which is about 6 miles from the park (didn't seem that far) we stayed at a group site.  Poco and Equus brought their dog.  Some of the sites were designated equestrian sites.  So dogs were not a problem where we stayed.

----------


## tjwilhelm

If I'm able to:  drive, walk without crutches, and get time off from work, I'm in!  With only one good arm (for the moment) I may need help setting up and breaking camp.  Anyone up for giving a helping hand to a half-blind, old, cripple?  I can play a pretty hot blues harmonica, and I can tell some pretty good campfire jokes!  I also make pretty good bannock, and I can sharpen your knife for you...wicked shaving sharp!

----------


## crashdive123

Absolutely TJ - we'll take care things.  All you've got to do is enjoy yourself.

----------


## intothenew

Location is not a problem for me, the timing could be. That's always an issue though. I would love to attend.

----------


## kyratshooter

Take a look at Cumberland Gap National Park Crash.  All the facilities one would want (including showers) and several great spots inside the park to visit: museum/overlooks/trails.  It is at the junction of KY/VA/TN

Picket State Park and Indian Mountain are also nice.  They are also close to I-75 with easy access.

I am sure there are several good spots along the TN/NC area or even up into WVA.

----------


## gryffynklm

Cumberland and Picket are within 8 hours and a bit over a tank of gass. Definitely a possibility for me. Timing never seems to go my way.

----------


## Willie

I think I may be able to make it. I have one question though. How my of you bring you wives? Or wil any ladies be attending? the reason I ask is my wife would like to go with me but will need someone to talk to. Because she loves to talk!

----------


## crashdive123

My wife has been to two out of three.  Not sure if she'll be coming this year or not.  Poco (Mel) and Equus (Dottie) bring their two boys.  The first year they were still in diapers.  Not sure if they'll make it this year or not.  All are welcome.

----------


## natertot

I keep checking here for the date and locations. I'm still interested, but have concerns about how the kiddos would do. The KY area is possible, just depends on timing.

----------


## hunter63

I'm gonna put it on my "List of thing I wanna do this year"........Will be watching.

----------


## redneckidokie

Do any of those places and times coincide with archery or gun deer season? That might be fun.

----------


## Rick

You know, that's a good question. We might want to find out 'cause the antler hats might be a problem.

----------


## crashdive123

Watchyou talkin bout Willis?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Do any of those places and times coincide with archery or gun deer season? That might be fun.


Yeah, and permit prices, at least for fishing......Of course a "Boom".. does a body good every so often.

----------


## roar-k

I have some new gear I need to test out and was displeased I missed last year's shindig.  I am going to make this one even if I have to pull a wagon myself.

Potluck dinner(s) again?

----------


## crashdive123

What we did last year that worked rather well was to plan a menu and everybody brought a part of it.  This way we didn't have 30 pounds of food left over.  Looking forward to seeing you there this year.

----------


## crashdive123

Cumberland Gap National Park looks great, but they do not accept reservations - first come, first serve.  IMO a location with group sites is desirable (but obviously not necessary).  Thoughts?

----------


## roar-k

> Cumberland Gap National Park looks great, but they do not accept reservations - first come, first serve.  IMO a location with group sites is desirable (but obviously not necessary).  Thoughts?


I have tons of family near Cumberland Gap and if we decide there I can have a huge breakfast cooked for us one day.  Also, there's an offroad park for any ATV about 30-45 minutes away.  It's quite awesome.  I also have access to shooting range about 30 minutes away.

There's more to do around Cumberland Gap than people think.

----------


## crashdive123

The problem I see with that location is not things to do, but rather not being able to make reservations.

----------


## Willie

> Cumberland Gap National Park looks great, but they do not accept reservations - first come, first serve.  IMO a location with group sites is desirable (but obviously not necessary).  Thoughts?


 http://www.nps.gov/cuga/planyourvisit/camping.htm        crash this link says they have group sites and take res. Up to 3months in advance.

----------


## crashdive123

I missed that - thanks.  If we can get a site - I'm OK with Cumberland.  Mountains and fall colors are my preference, and it looks like both can be accommodated there.  What says everybody else.  If we pick Cumberland we'll have to wait until July to make reservations.  I can call them this week and see how quickly their group sites book up.

Not trying to push one place over another - just would like us to lock in a place so folks can do some longer range planning.

----------


## roar-k

I say go for it if you get the okay from 1-2 more people

List of Activities and Attractions near Cumberland Gap:

Wilderness Road State Park and Trail (obviously)
Pinnacle Overlook & Tri-State Peak Trail (Can stand in more than one state at a time)
Wilderness Trail Off-road Park
Middlesboro Meteorite Crater Impact Site
Gap Caverns In Cumberland Gap National Historical Park
There's about 10 other caves/caverns to visit as well  The Sand Cave is really fun and it's near
Chained-Rock Trail

There's bowling lanes about 20 minutes away as well.
Lost Squadron & P38 from WWII is in Middlesboro.

Oh and the Heritage Festival is Oct 13th.  The Park is a little busy during that time, but it give a little bit more to do.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been off-site for a little while but I'm still in for this year.  The Cumberland Gap area sounds good to me.

----------


## crashdive123

I still need to call them about reservations.  I'll get that done this coming week and report back.

----------


## crashdive123

I spoke with someone at the visitor center today.  She said sometimes they book fast and sometimes not.  She did not know how many vehicles were allowed at the group sites, but said parking is fairly limited.  The three month window for making reservations is a firm rule.  

If this is a place that we want to shoot for, I'll try calling in July and reserve a site (don't know if we want more than one) for October 19, 20, 21.

----------


## TresMon

I'd love to attend, but please plan it during a gap in the TN deer hunting season if you make it fall. Deer season is a very serious time for me to get my meat for the year.

----------


## grrlscout

Funny thing. I was planning on visiting my family in KY in the Fall. Looks like it would be about a 3.5 hour drive from their town to the park. Depending on if I can get a car and such. I might be able to make this trip a "twofer".

The only thing is, I'm flying to KY. I'll be able to bring only a small amount of gear.  :Frown:

----------


## crashdive123

> Funny thing. I was planning on visiting my family in KY in the Fall. Looks like it would be about a 3.5 hour drive from their town to the park. Depending on if I can get a car and such. I might be able to make this trip a "twofer".
> 
> The only thing is, I'm flying to KY. I'll be able to bring only a small amount of gear.


We'll have plenty of gear.  Heck - last year between KRat's trailer and my truck we probably had an extra 3 tents, 5 sleeping bags, and a whoooooole bunch of other gear.

----------


## SQWERL

I might be able to make it. Just depends on my schedule at work. I just got released by myself on the phones (911 location of your emergency?). so if anyone has to call 911 in chattanooga you might get me.  :triage:    just depends on what shift they actually give me and what off days. but i hope to see you guys there.

----------


## Winnie

After the horrible year to date, all things considered, put me down for a tentative yes. Although I'll need to borrow gear and beg a lift. 
Pssst GRS if you go, I'll bring Hobnobs.

----------


## crashdive123

That would be great if you could make it.

----------


## gryffynklm

I'm putting it on the calendar. That time of year is pretty open for me.

----------


## roar-k

> I'd love to attend, but please plan it during a gap in the TN deer hunting season if you make it fall. Deer season is a very serious time for me to get my meat for the year.


tres,

it would be good to see you there if you can make it.  man, i taste the food now.  i am going to be making biscuits and gravy!

----------


## grrlscout

> After the horrible year to date, all things considered, put me down for a tentative yes. Although I'll need to borrow gear and beg a lift. 
> Pssst GRS if you go, I'll bring Hobnobs.


That would be awesome! And I prefer the plain chocolate variety.  :Banana: 

I'd have to make some mesquite pancakes  :Chef:

----------


## TresMon

Cool. Thanks Roar

----------


## kyratshooter

Girlscout and Winnie, just let me know and I will outfit both of you.  I have gear enough to outfit three families.  Tents, cots sleeping bags, extra stoves the works.  Do not worry about bringing gear on the airplane.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - don't let lack of gear keep anybody from coming.

----------


## Winnie

kyr I was going to tap you up for kit! glad you offered. I just need to start planning my itinerary now.

----------


## crashdive123

Great that you'll be coming Winnie.  I'll call on Monday, July 2 to see if we can reserve one of the group sites.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sounds like things are starting to come together.  I'm still planning on being there, of course I'll bring some extra gear for anyone that needs it.  No need for anyone to worry about showing up and needing a place to sleep.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK, If I've read correctly so far, the Jamboree is scheduled for Oct. 19,20,21 at Cumberland Gap Nat'l park. Correct?

If so, Equus and I may be able to attend as well. Key words are "May be". Only my work schedule would stand in the way, but may be able to make it.

----------


## crashdive123

> OK, If I've read correctly so far, the Jamboree is scheduled for Oct. 19,20,21 at Cumberland Gap Nat'l park. Correct?
> 
> If so, Equus and I may be able to attend as well. Key words are "May be". Only my work schedule would stand in the way, but may be able to make it.


So far that is the plan.  I'm going to call on July 2nd to reserve a group site.  Not sure if we want more than one - I'll keep everybody posted.

----------


## crashdive123

I contacted the park today to make reservations.  They will not accept them outside the 90 day window, so I will call back on the 19th.

I did find out some info on the group sites though.  Their website is incorrect when it says that group sites accommodate up to 30 people.  The max for all but 3 of the sites is 12.  The max for regular sites is 8, but you cannot make reservations for regular sites.  Two sites will accommodate 18 and on site will hold 30+.  The 30+ site is a little further from the "facilities".  I will try and get the 30+ site on the 19th unless we want to get the two medium sites that are closer to the rest rooms.  Let me know what preferences you all have.

I asked about drought conditions, and they have been getting hit hard, just as some other areas have.  She wasn't sure what impact it would have on the normally spectacular fall colors since some trees were losing their leaves now.

----------


## Winnie

Well, I'll turn up at the designated time, date and place. The details I'll leave to you good people.

----------


## NightShade

I'd love to make it to a jamboree finally.... If I can make it I will, but I doubt it.... We really should think about doing one of these a little further north sometime!!! .. ;-) .. Jus' sayin'..

New England is beautiful in the fall you know!!! ;-)

----------


## BENESSE

> We really should think about doing one of these a little further north sometime!!! .. ;-) .. Jus' sayin'..
> 
> New England is beautiful in the fall you know!!! ;-)


I'll second that! 
I'd really like to be able to drive to it...too much $hit to schlep on the plane.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Lets all go to Ken's house. He claims to be a great cook.

----------


## Kamel

an Up north trip would be great

----------


## crashdive123

The longest drive to a Jamboree for me was about 19 hours.  I think this one is about 10 or 11 hours. Winnie will definitely be the new mileage champ after this one.

----------


## Kamel

Our van is a piece of crap, so if greyhound isnt to expensive, we could prolly make it. or if anyone in Minnesota is going, wed gladly pitch in gas.

----------


## Sarge47

Too far for me and too much $$$$ involved.  I just got back from a visit to my son and family down in Oklahoma recently and have to watch my money, especially since I'm out of work over the summer.  It takes several months after I'm back to catch up financially.  I'm really sorry that I'll miss seeing Winnie, life sucks sometimes. :Ohmy:

----------


## kyratshooter

Winnie will get to hit three states in 10 minutes at Cumberland Gap!

We will have to do the park museum tour, go up on the point and look out over the mountains and run down to the old town and see the bare rock face that the origional trail passed as you went through the "gap".  The highway runs through a tunnel under the origional road.  There is a good trip over to Wilderness Road State Historic Park in VA, about 10 miles from the Gap.  They have a living history program in full force.  I have done reenactments there a few times.  It is a fantastic site.

----------


## RandyRhoads

I'd love to go back that way, but that's way too far out of my budget.

----------


## Winnie

I'm really looking forward to putting faces to names and mooching around.

----------


## BornthatWay

DH and I are trying to work it into our schedule.  Will have a more definite answer in a week or two.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome.  Hope you can make it.

----------


## Sourdough

> I'm really looking forward to putting faces to names and mooching around.


I was not told that there would be Smooching.

----------


## Winnie

Why don't you fly down and find out for yourself?

----------


## crashdive123

*We have a reservation!*

Arrival at campsite - Friday, October 19th
Departure from campsite - Sunday October 21

Here's a link to the campground http://www.nps.gov/cuga/planyourvisi...Campground.pdf

The map on this link does not show site numbers, which is just as well since the map is no longer accurate according to those I spoke with.  Our reservation is for Site(s) F15 and F17 which is the old O8.  We can have up to 30 on this site.  They would like to have an approximate head count, so I told them 20 and will update that if necessary.  I'll keep tally in another post as people commit to coming.  This site (old O8, new F15 and 17) is the only one that accommodates this many.  Sites O2 and O5 each can hold 18, while the rest can take only 12.

Here are some addresses I was given for those using GPS to find their way.  
Visitor Center 
91 Barlett Park Rd
Middlesboro, KY 40965

The campgrounds are actually in Virginia.  The person I spoke with said there was no address for the campgrounds, but somebody that camped there used the following.....
8506 Old Wilderness Rd
Ewing, VA

Plugging that into Google Earth brings up the entrance to the campgrounds.  Also on that view, our site will be fairly close to the road - hopefully it is not a well traveled road at night.

There is only parking for two vehicles at the site, but there is a parking lot very close to it (don't remember if he said 50 ft or 50 yards)

Currently there is no burn ban, but there was a few weeks ago.  I asked about firewood - don't bring it in from out of state, or even out of county.  Lee County is where they would like you to get it.  There are several places, one being about a mile from the visitor center.

----------


## crashdive123

We'll keep track of whose coming in this post as well as cooking commitments for the Saturday evening meal (if we decide to do that again).

*Who's coming*

Crash
Winnie

----------


## Winnie

Me too please

----------


## crashdive123

Here is the park website.  Lots to do and see.  http://www.nps.gov/cuga/index.htm#  Not sure if Mrs. Crash is coming yet.

----------


## Winnie

I still can't get my head round 100 miles away classed as nearby. That's nearly half way across the country. Looks like there's plenty to do and see. Can't wait!

----------


## Willie

Im not going to be able to go! :Crying:  I won a cruise from my job and now we have to go to the caribbean for a week! Leaving first week in Aug. so I will not be able to take off in Oct.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry you won't be able to make it.....you'd like the Jamboree much better, but convincing a spouse of that may prove difficult.

----------


## Rick

We could always go with him. Can you build a fire out on the deck?

----------


## Winnie

More important..... will there be Peach Cobbler?

----------


## Rick

I am still on the edge as to whether I'm going. I'm counting on it but the shoulders rule at this point. If I'm there I will make you peach cobbler in the dutch oven. I might even come up with a cherry cobbler to go with it.

----------


## Winnie

Now you look here, matey.... I'm going to be stuck in a tin can for 14 hours to get to the jamboree. If you're not there, with or without Peach Cobbler, well, lets just say I know people, who know people who know you. The old shoulder ploy won't work this year.

----------


## Sarge47

> Im not going to be able to go! I won a cruise from my job and now we have to go to the caribbean for a week! Leaving first week in Aug. so I will not be able to take off in Oct.


Why those dirty dogs!  Shoving a Caribbean Cruise down your throat!  The dirty lowlifes...I'll bet they even force you to go to those sneaky midnight buffets with all of the different varieties of scrumptious chocolate goodies!  You have my heart-felt sympathy Willie.  If you like I can take those tickets and you can attend the Jamboree, after all, it's the least I can do!     :Creepy:

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - we'll even pitch your tent for you.  Heck - we'll pitch one of those big ones and put an air mattress in it.

----------


## Rick

It's not the stayin', it's the drivin' that gets to 'em.

----------


## crashdive123

That's what they make them new fangled hands free thingies for.........or was that for phones?

----------


## Willie

Haha i will let you know next week when im too full to move!


> Why those dirty dogs!  Shoving a Caribbean Cruise down your throat!  The dirty lowlifes...I'll bet they even force you to go to those sneaky midnight buffets with all of the different varieties of scrumptious chocolate goodies!

----------


## Willie

> We could always go with him. Can you build a fire out on the deck?


 we could try but i dont think they would like that very much..

----------


## crashdive123

Here is the National Park Service site on the park.  http://www.nps.gov/cuga/index.htm

There looks to be a lot of interesting things to do.  Not sure if I can put this in the plans yet, but I'm going to try and swing getting there on Thursday.

----------


## grrlscout

I'm still a "maybe". Like a lot of folks here, I really have to watch my pennies. So I can't rent a car.

I plan on booking the visit to my family during a time that spans the Jamboree. If I can borrow a car from one of my family members, I'm in.

----------


## BornthatWay

Hey crash count us in.  That would be me and the hubster.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome.

Here are a picture of the area that I grabbed from the web.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1

----------


## crashdive123

Typically we do a group meal on Saturday.  If everybody wants to do that, we can start the meal planning as we get closer to the date.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1

----------


## BornthatWay

That sounds fine to me.  I hope some more sign on as we get closer to the date.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

OK, I had to confirm a few things, but I'm definitely in!  Looking forward to getting together again.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you can make it Phil.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## Winnie

Before I forget.
Does anyone want any English type things? I can bring stuff over with me. I have a few things to hand out as keepsakes, but if anyone would like anything in particular, please let me know.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Before I forget.
> Does anyone want any English type things? I can bring stuff over with me. I have a few things to hand out as keepsakes, but if anyone would like anything in particular, please let me know.


 Pippa. :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

Gonna be throwing our hat into the ring, gonna give it a try, between Duck season opening and a wedding, ans a not announced archaeological dig planned,....so if a one lodge rendezvous is OK, (Krat you coming?)
In.........

----------


## Wildthang

I am going to hire a guy to put on a very realistic Big Foot suit, and right after you guys call it a night and crawl into your tents, he is going to come running into camp and start scaring the Bejesus out of everybody. I will also advise him to wear a bullet proof vest just to be on the safe side :Scared:

----------


## hunter63

> I am going to hire a guy to put on a very realistic Big Foot suit, and right after you guys call it a night and crawl into your tents, he is going to come running into camp and start scaring the Bejesus out of everybody. I will also advise him to wear a bullet proof vest just to be on the safe side


Yeah, well don't be suprised if ya find him staked out in the middle of the "compound" in the morning, I get grumpy if I don't get my zzzzzz's (Per DW).

----------


## kyratshooter

> Gonna be throwing our hat into the ring, gonna give it a try, between Duck season opening and a wedding, ans a not announced archaeological dig planned,....so if a one lodge rendezvous is OK, (Krat you coming?)
> In.........


If you are bringing a big white tent I will too!  I took mine last year but had a  "sometimers" attack and forgot the ridgerpole.  I wound up sleeping in one of the little nylon domes I carry in the Jeep as emergency shelter.  It sure is difficult to stand up and stomp out a cramp in one of those things!

I will even run you over to Martain's Station and let you see how we do reenactments here in the "land of the longhunters".  The Gap is probably one of the 10 most important places connected to U.S. history. 

As far as a guy in a "bigfoot suit", If you can find someone stupid enough to do that with this bunch have at it.  Anyone here know how to skin a sesquach?  We would probably explain the accidental shooting after the Rangers saw the suit.  

Now keep in mind that I camped only 10 miles away back in 2003 and a mountain lion killed one of the hogs at the historic site where I was camping.

----------


## BENESSE

Rick in a hong would be _way_ more frightening than big foot, on any day or night; why, even his picture is enough to make people weak in the knees.

----------


## hunter63

I plan on bring my 10 X10'/kitchen fly,......... I wouldn't mind "surviving", DW not so much any more, and yeah, my pack mule is Big Red....I'm not back packing.....LOL

Camped in it this last weekend, dropped it off to the tent maker to add a rear door, was hot with no breese inside, and damp.
Should be ready by Oct 1st.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Talked to Karl, he stoped by the Rondy on fri., he's still up in the air, but on his "maybe' list.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am not sure how big my dining fly is, 16x24 if I remember right.  My wall tent is 12x12x8tall with 5 foot walls.  Takes two folks to lift it out of the truck.

Last few years since the wife passed away I have only used the bell wedge.  That one is 10x16 and with the fly it uses up about 30' front to back.  I also have the little wedge that is 8x9.  I have not used that one in 5 years.

Reminds me, I need to fix the folding rocker.  If we keep on talking I will wind up pulling the big trailer instead of just driving the Cherokee.

You suppose this crew could eat a whole sesquach in one weekend or will I need to bring the extra cooler?

----------


## hunter63

We could just "jerk it"?.....maybe?
BTW I was thinking about bring some extra cast iron, lanterns and such..... for you know, trading stock?....
That OK?

----------


## crashdive123

> I am going to hire a guy to put on a very realistic Big Foot suit, and right after you guys call it a night and crawl into your tents, he is going to come running into camp and start scaring the Bejesus out of everybody. I will also advise him to wear a bullet proof vest just to be on the safe side


One of the classes being held will be skinning bigfoot and pit cooking.

----------


## crashdive123

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat

----------


## Wildthang

> *Who's Coming*
> 
> Crash
> Winnie
> Bornthatway +1
> Pgvoutdoors
> H63 +1
> Krat


Big Foot, and this one is a Ninja so he will be hard to catch :Smartass:

----------


## randyt

I'm going to work on my schedule. I liked the gap area before the tunnel and new road but I guess that's progress.

----------


## hunter63

Haven't been down that way since 1984 (I think?), for the Knoxville Worlds fair.....had car trouble the whole way, hopefully have a better trip.

----------


## Winnie

> Pippa.



Do you mean Nigella??

----------


## wtrfwlr

I would certainly like some of that English Flint that seems to be so plentiful over there,(like that church was made out of) If you could bring a couple pieces of that I would knap you an arrowhead for the trouble. I think it would be neat to work up a few arrowheads from it just for the fact that it came from England.

----------


## kyratshooter

Winnie, you need to bring a supply of your favorite tea.  I doubt that we will have your brand over here.

Our version of "tea" involves a liquid leeched from tiney paper bags added to ice, lemons and several cups of sugar per gallon.  That or roots and berries boiled up by groups of hippies.

----------


## Winnie

> Winnie, you need to bring a supply of your favorite tea.  I doubt that we will have your brand over here.
> 
> Our version of "tea" involves a liquid leeched from tiney paper bags added to ice, lemons and several cups of sugar per gallon.  That or roots and berries boiled up by groups of hippies.


Not to worry, I have plenty to pack. I was forewarned about Tea.

----------


## Winnie

> I would certainly like some of that English Flint that seems to be so plentiful over there,(like that church was made out of) If you could bring a couple pieces of that I would knap you an arrowhead for the trouble. I think it would be neat to work up a few arrowheads from it just for the fact that it came from England.


Okeydoke. I'll see what I can do.

----------


## hunter63

I'd like some flint as well.......still needing a candle lantern?

----------


## Winnie

Indeed I am H63. I'll try and get enough for a few bits and bobs.

----------


## hunter63

Deal.....thanks.....

----------


## Wildthang

Big Foot is bringing his see through hong, so you guys will be so scared, you will be helpless :Smartass:

----------


## Winnie

> Big Foot is bringing his see through hong, so you guys will be so scared, you will be helpless


Oh yeah..... with laughter.

----------


## Winnie

Before I go and dig up half of Suffolk, could someone check if I can actually bring flint into the US?

----------


## crashdive123

In other news....

A centuries old church collapsed today.  It is thought to be the work of terrorists, but nobody has claimed credit.  One eyewitness stated that there was a woman running from the church just before it collapsed, screaming...gotta head to the jamboree!  Authorities are doubting the accuracy of the witness.

----------


## crashdive123

Wtrfwlr - are you going to be able to attend?

----------


## wtrfwlr

> Wtrfwlr - are you going to be able to attend?


Ya know Crash I have sorta overlooked this whole thread until night before last and I stopped and read through most of it and became interested. If I could get just a few things to go my way I would for sure be all in. It is not that big of a drive for me coming from Arkansas...9 hours pretty much east on I-40 through Guitar Town. This would be really fun to meet some of you folks. If Winnie brings some flint over I could knap her arrowhead while I was there.

 I think I need to start in on doing this. Later in October works great too. I should have a couple deer put up by then and duck season won't come in until around middle of November.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope you can make it.  Let us know when you know for sure and I'll add your name to the list.  I'll even bring a few rocks that you might enjoy beating on.

----------


## Wildthang

Well don't hold me to this, but the fall outage at the refinery should be over by mid October, and if I can get away, I might just pop in. So if a 6' -3" wild Okie pulls up in a Red pickup with a Big Foot in the back of the truck, don't shoot us....................Okay? I am not one to make promises or to forewarn my intended plans, so if I pull into camp going way too fast, and shooting into the air, you will know it's me :Smartass:

----------


## crashdive123

Bump................


*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat

----------


## kyratshooter

How many foks can be on one campsite Crash?

If Hunter and me bring rondy gear we will take up more than our share of room.  Do we need to spring for two sites or will they be as large as the group site last year?  We could have camped an army on that site.

----------


## Williepete

Crash, I plan on making it, as long as I'm still living. Will there be any shooting taking place, are guns allowed there?  I have not been camping for a long long time. Yes I have everything I need since I blew a wad on stuff back in '04 and have only been able to use it once. Just what goes on at one of these things besides a lot of hot air?

Bill

----------


## crashdive123

> How many foks can be on one campsite Crash?
> 
> If Hunter and me bring rondy gear we will take up more than our share of room.  Do we need to spring for two sites or will they be as large as the group site last year?  We could have camped an army on that site.


This site will fit 30 (but only 2 vehicles).  There is parking very close.  If there are no objections (can't imagine any) one of those sites will be reserved for a member (if they can make it) that has some physical limitations.  There are two group sites that accommodate 18, with the remainder of the group sites set for 12.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, I plan on making it, as long as I'm still living. Will there be any shooting taking place, are guns allowed there?  I have not been camping for a long long time. Yes I have everything I need since I blew a wad on stuff back in '04 and have only been able to use it once. Just what goes on at one of these things besides a lot of hot air?
> 
> Bill


According to the Park Website, firearms are not allowed.




> Arrival at campsite - Friday, October 19th
> Departure from campsite - Sunday October 21
> 
> Here's a link to the campground http://www.nps.gov/cuga/planyourvisi...Campground.pdf
> 
> The map on this link does not show site numbers, which is just as well since the map is no longer accurate according to those I spoke with. Our reservation is for Site(s) F15 and F17 which is the old O8. We can have up to 30 on this site. They would like to have an approximate head count, so I told them 20 and will update that if necessary. I'll keep tally in another post as people commit to coming. This site (old O8, new F15 and 17) is the only one that accommodates this many. Sites O2 and O5 each can hold 18, while the rest can take only 12.
> 
> Here are some addresses I was given for those using GPS to find their way. 
> Visitor Center 
> ...


In the past - lots of comradery, some knife/hatchet tossing, flint knapping, hiking, food sampling, exploring, napping.......an all around good time.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## hunter63

What does firearms not allowed mean?....Can't use them, ......can't have them legally cased,?
I guess I need to check out the site.

OK printed it out, just the standard rules....

----------


## Wildthang

Okay no shooting, I can deal with that, but are Bigfoots allowed?

----------


## hunter63

So reading thru the regs from tha camp ground, says ya can't bring firewood....actually this is a good idea....so I was wondering if ya all are cooking on the camp stoves, wood fires (buy wood there?) etc.

Those little stoves kinda suck for sitting around and spinning yarns......?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

We have in the past just purchased wood from the park for the campfire.  We have cooked on the fire as well as camp stoves.

----------


## crashdive123

If there is no fire ban, there will be fire!  Cooking, coffee and telling tall tales.....oh - and tea too.

----------


## Rick

The Emerald Ash Borer has gone bonkers in the Midwest and most counties around here won't let you transport wood let alone parks. I don't know if the little monsters have made it up your way or not. I hope not. Most of the parks will buck up downed timber and offer it for sale as firewood, which is what we've used in the past.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Rick - Is anyone bringing tomahawk targets?

----------


## Rick

I don't yet. I'm really playing this by ear at the moment. I did some short driving last week of an hour each stretch and it was not a pleasant thing. I'm not sure I can do several hours at a stretch although I really want to attend. I don't know if I can get the targets loaded even if I decide to try it. I have to get my wife to help me fill the water softener. I'm not sure what kind of look I'd get if I asked her to help me load hunks of wood in the vehicle.  :Blink:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I understand...  I hope you can make it, if we need targets we'll work something out.  Just get yourself healthy!

----------


## crashdive123

We may just have to have a Hoosier Car Pool!

Mrs. Crash is still on the fence about this year.  

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## Winnie

Well now, whoever is willing to swing by and pick up Tricky Ricky, gets a fine Bottle Single Malt Whisky. Duty free and all that. :W00t:  
If not, I'm sure we can find something to do with it. :Whistling:

----------


## BornthatWay

Oh Winnie you will do just about anything to be able to meet Tricky Ricky.  I hope he comes he does not try to impress you with his thong.  Actually I am sure he would love to come to meet all of us and I hope he does get to come.

----------


## Winnie

Hey, I'm not above a bit of bribery if it means the old F.A.R.T can make it!
Just to say again........

Bottle fine Single Malt Whisky available to anyone who swings by Indiana to pick up Rick.

If he thinks he's getting out of it that easily he's very much mistaken.

----------


## hunter63

We will be heading down thru there, so Rick, ifn' y'all need a lift.........?
Gonna leave the dogs home, so the back seat is open.......Big Red showuld have room for the hawk logs as well.

----------


## Williepete

I offered a ride for him, but he is apperatly having real problems with his shoulders. I'm not much better off. I'm having major back, hip, leg and shoulder problems. I doubt I will do much hiking. Just walking to the mail box can do me in some days. Driving is ok as long as I can stop some and stretch my back. 
Another note, I have a oak slice that is about six inchs thick and about two ft in dia. Would that do?  I may be able to get some more maybe. How big should they be?

Bill

----------


## hunter63

That sound like a great target.....some people need a bigger target than others......Got a tripod to set it on?

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh how I wish I could hop a few flights and come visit you all.

----------


## kyratshooter

> If there is no fire ban, there will be fire!  Cooking, coffee and telling tall tales.....oh - and tea too.


If there is a fire ban I am not above disassembly of the old propane grill and trning it into a gas fueled campfire!  I have seen it done before at rondys where fire bans were imposed.

The ash boer had been stopped at the Ohio so far, but they are not allowing transport of wood from north of the River.

----------


## Williepete

Hunter no I don't have a stand, but maybe I could rig something up. The only way that I can get anymore is if a large tree that fell across the creek some years ago is not rotten. Will try to check on it tomorrow. Not sure about size and all on the stand. Can you give me some suggestions. It has been years since Friendship and not sure I remember how they stood. 

Bill

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Another note, I have a oak slice that is about six inchs thick and about two ft in dia. Would that do? I may be able to get some more maybe. How big should they be?
> 
> Bill


Bill - I've found that oak is a bit too hard for tomahawk or knife targets, they mostly bounce off.  Cottonwood is the best.

----------


## Rick

Cottonwood is what I gathered a few years back and it worked really well. It's strong enough to keep you from sinking an axe past the head but light enough they don't bounce off. The trick, as we learned, was you actually have to land some place on the target. Standing behind a target at any distance short of 50 yards was pretty dangerous when we threw. Except Mrs. Crash. She was dead on accurate. There's a lesson to learn there for Mr. Crash, I think.

----------


## hunter63

> Bill - I've found that oak is a bit too hard for tomahawk or knife targets, they mostly bounce off.  Cottonwood is the best.


Hummm never had that problem....did ya try hitting it with the sharp part?

Anyway, qwicky stand is three 2X4's...../\ and a back brace\...then a cross piece, looks like an "A".....

----------


## crashdive123

> Bill - I've found that oak is a bit too hard for tomahawk or knife targets, they mostly bounce off.  Cottonwood is the best.


Ha!  My throwing knives laugh at oak targets.

----------


## crashdive123

> Cottonwood is what I gathered a few years back and it worked really well. It's strong enough to keep you from sinking an axe past the head but light enough they don't bounce off. The trick, as we learned, was you actually have to land some place on the target. Standing behind a target at any distance short of 50 yards was pretty dangerous when we threw. Except Mrs. Crash. She was dead on accurate. There's a lesson to learn there for Mr. Crash, I think.


It keeps me nimble. :dodge:  :dodge:  :dodge:

----------


## wtrfwlr

That sure looks like a pile of dog crap on those leaves! 
I'm gonna guess it's really dumped out resin though huh? :Whistling:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Except Mrs. Crash. She was dead on accurate. There's a lesson to learn there for Mr. Crash, I think.


Many of the rondys have a skillet toss for the womenfolk, judged for both distance and accuracy. 

It gives one pause for thought!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hunter - maybe you can bring some of that SOFT Wisconsin oak, cannon balls bounce off Ohio oak and you can use wedges of it to split other wood!

I tried some oak from Pennsylvania last year and it didn't work too well for a tomahawk target either.

I'll try that sharp side method of hitting the target and see how that works.

----------


## wtrfwlr

If throwing knives and tomahawks around is Ok, would it be cool if an archery target were to be set up in a safe place as well?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

This is the target I made in Pennsylvania last year.  The wood had dried for a year when we cut it up.  It just didn't work too good.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Wtrfwlr - I would like to see some archery, maybe we can set up an area that can be safe enough for that.  I'm not much of an archer but I like to practice when I get a chance.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> Wtrfwlr - I would like to see some archery, maybe we can set up an area that can be safe enough for that.  I'm not much of an archer but I like to practice when I get a chance.


I plan to bring some traditional bows with me, my Osage self made, a Mathews Bamboo backed Long Bow and a PVC Long Bow that I am working on. There will surely be some place to shoot even if we need to go on a little walk around and just do some stump thumpin.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter - maybe you can bring some of that SOFT Wisconsin oak, cannon balls bounce off Ohio oak and you can use wedges of it to split other wood!
> 
> I tried some oak from Pennsylvania last year and it didn't work too well for a tomahawk target either.
> 
> I'll try that sharp side method of hitting the target and see how that works.


LOL....it does help....great pic of the stand though......
Got a few sharp edged hawks around, I'll be sure to bring them along........

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Heh-heh-heh!  What y'all need is cross-sections of West Coast date-palm trees.  Even a fast-moving paperwad will stick into them.  That's what I used for 'hawk-throwing practice, until I got the rotation just right.  In the process I managed to destroy three cross-sections and a goodly portion of the plywood backstop.

[SWMBO and I will be in Spain for most of October.  Oh, well...]

----------


## crashdive123

Here are the targets that Rick brought to the firs Jamboree.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## hillbill

hey everone im from tennessee and the end of october you can have 80 degrees or snow,lots of places to have gatherings in north east tn from johnson city to pigoen forge and the great smokey mountains.

----------


## crashdive123

We're pretty well set on this year's location.  I'm a big fan of the Smoky Mountains.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## tjwilhelm

Are we still looking at October 19, 20, and 21?  If so, I can make that time frame work and would love to join y'all, if that's OK.  I have to be tentative for a few more weeks, yet.  I have a few hurdles to get over.  Hurdle #1 is successfully scheduling my next repair-surgery so it (and the follow up recovery) doesn't interfere.  Hurdle #2 is getting the wife's blessing to go.  After having to find my broken and bloody body in the street in front of our home, she's become pretty protective and concerned about my adventurous spirit.  If these things don't get in the way, I'll be there.  I'll know by mid-September.  If I can make it, I'll need to sleep in my car, though.  The current state of my shoulder and knee make ground level activity pretty tough.  Don't be makin' fun, now!

----------


## crashdive123

Those are the dates.  Really hope you can make it TJ.  Mrs. TJ could always come to make sure you stay out of trouble. :Whistling:   I'll add your name to the list when you know for sure.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## BENESSE

> Many of the rondys have a skillet toss for the womenfolk, judged for both distance and accuracy. 
> 
> It gives one pause for thought!


Now you're making it hard to resist, Kyrat. 
(Hopefully the skillet is cast iron.)

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't found anything definitive on archery in the park.  I'll give them a call next week sometime and ask.  

Hopefully a few more of you will be able to finalize your plans - you won't be disappointed.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## Williepete

Golly is that all that's coming. Nine will just be like a family gathering. After reading and thinking about the tomahawk target I know this oak that I have will be very hard to use. Hope someone else can bring something better. I'm going to have to find my hawk and start praticing. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. 

Bill

----------


## BENESSE

> Golly is that all that's coming. Nine will just be like a family gathering. After reading and thinking about the tomahawk target *I know this oak that I have will be very hard to use. Hope someone else can bring something better.* I'm going to have to find my hawk and start praticing. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. 
> 
> Bill


Isn't 2D coming along?

----------


## crashdive123

I think more people will be able to commit to it as the date draws closer.  I'm still working on Mrs. Crash......I think I'm wearing her down.

I still have hopes that Rick will be able to make the drive.  When he does, then we have no worries about targets for the tomahawk.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## wtrfwlr

Your right Crash. I'm a very serious maybe but won't commit until I know for sure that I have the cash on hand. Every thing else is a go for me. Just need a good job or two to come along and I'm in.

----------


## hunter63

Crash, tell Mrs Crash, that Mrs hunter wants to know if she is comming....women folk like strength in numbers....LOL

----------


## gryffynklm

It sounds like my DW wants to visit her Dad in Orlando FL. around that time. Time will tell.

----------


## crashdive123

> It sounds like my DW wants to visit her Dad in Orlando FL. around that time. Time will tell.


Just follow us home after the Jamboree and then keep going - it's only about 3 hours away.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## gryffynklm

Convincing DW might be a challenge.

----------


## BornthatWay

Just let her know that there are going to be lots of women there this time.  We just might have to have that skillet toss and see if we can find any men willing to stand in as a targe.  LOL!

----------


## wtrfwlr

I'll end up being picked for that, I'll be the skinniest 'target' there :dodge: !

----------


## Williepete

> Isn't 2D coming along?


Benesse, who is 2D?

Bill

----------


## crashdive123

> Benesse, who is 2D?
> 
> Bill


http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...276-2dumb2kwit




*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## crashdive123

For those that haven't attended before - for the Saturday evening meal we have done a group meal in the past.  It has always been a lot of fun.  Last year, instead of everybody trying to prepare entire meals, we picked a meal and then people volunteered for the part they would be responsible for.  It worked out great.  I know there are still a few people that cannot commit as of yet, but be thinking about it.  If everybody is interested, we'll figure out the Saturday meal in a few weeks.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The pot luck dinners have always been great, all you need to do is make a dish and bring a HUGE appetite.

----------


## crashdive123

Something else that we have done in the past that is a lot of fun is to have a Saturday night, sitting around the fire, "door prize" drawing.  If you have an item or two that you want to go into the drawing bring it.  It is not necessary to bring anything for the drawing - it's just something that we've done in the past that has been a lot of fun.  Some of the things  people took home from the drawings of Jamborees gone by are:
Fire starter kits
knives
Water bottles
Tomahawks
Whistles
Lights
Signal Mirrors
Mess Kits
Stoves
and so much more

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust

----------


## natertot

Okay guys, now that we are closer to the date, I can consider the Jamboree a little more seriously. I have Wifey interested too! Just need to know a few details. This is for Cumberland Gap National Park for Oct. 19-21st, correct? I have two toddlers (2 and 4yo) and was wondering if an event such as this is kid friendly for such youngsters. I am also curious to what the details are for the campsite. I couldn't find a map for the campsites and don't know if we would need to reserve our own and whatnot. My wife was also wondering about food. If I understand correctly, potlock on Saturday night, but the rest of the time we each have our own meals, right?

I know it is alot of questions, but it is semi-close and would enjoy a weekend get-a-way. I'd also like to me ya'll. Thanks guys.

----------


## crashdive123

> Okay guys, now that we are closer to the date, I can consider the Jamboree a little more seriously. I have Wifey interested too! Just need to know a few details. This is for Cumberland Gap National Park for Oct. 19-21st, correct? I have two toddlers (2 and 4yo) and was wondering if an event such as this is kid friendly for such youngsters. I am also curious to what the details are for the campsite. I couldn't find a map for the campsites and don't know if we would need to reserve our own and whatnot. My wife was also wondering about food. If I understand correctly, potlock on Saturday night, but the rest of the time we each have our own meals, right?
> 
> I know it is alot of questions, but it is semi-close and would enjoy a weekend get-a-way. I'd also like to me ya'll. Thanks guys.


Correct on location and date.
All the Jamborees have been kid friendly.
We have a group site reserved that can accommodate 30 so you do not need to reserve a site.
For food - whatever you want.  For the group meal we'll select a menu and everybody will bring a part of that menu.  Worked well last year.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3

----------


## grrlscout

Well well well well well well well....

Yesterday I booked my ticket to see my family in Kentucky AND a rental car, during the span in which the Jamboree takes place. 

Sooooo count me in! I think I can actually fit my tent in my checked bag, and borrow some blankets from my aunt and uncle. I'll make it happen.

I may be bringing my nephews and niece, but we shall see.

----------


## Winnie

Sooo, a trip to the Sweetie section for Dolly Mixtures, Jelly Babies, Percy Piglets and Colin Caterpillars for the wee 'uns then?

----------


## grrlscout

> Sooo, a trip to the Sweetie section for Dolly Mixtures, Jelly Babies, Percy Piglets and Colin Caterpillars for the wee 'uns then?


haha! Well they aren't *that* wee... 9 year old fraternal twins, and a 14 year old boy. But if you wanna get some for me, feel free. ;c )

I'd put them down as a "maybe" because I might be heading straight to the airport after the Jamboree.

----------


## crashdive123

> haha! Well they aren't *that* wee... 9 year old fraternal twins, and a 14 year old boy. But if you wanna get some for me, feel free. ;c )
> 
> I'd put them down as a "maybe" because I might be heading straight to the airport after the Jamboree.


Awesome!!!

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3

----------


## pgvoutdoors

A pretty good group of people forming, looks like it's going to be a good time.  Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting many new ones.  The time will start to pass quickly now, I hope many more of you can join us.

----------


## grrlscout

I think I can fit my backpacking tent in my checked bag, but a sleeping bag will be a problem, due to its bulk. Anyone have one I could borrow? This desert dweller has no cold tolerance.  :Frown: 

I'm also bringing fixings for mesquite pancakes with prickly pear syrup. Any other requests?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Grrlscout - It's no problem for me to bring a sleeping bag for you.  If you need anything else just let me know.  Even if you want to reduce your load by leaving your tent at home, I can bring a tent for you.  It is absolutely no problem, I'm glad to do it.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm sure that between Krat and I we'll have an extra sleeping bag or two.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I don't know about you all, but I'm starting to get hungry.  I can smell the cooking fires already.  (hint, hint, Crash!)

----------


## crashdive123

We have never had anybody go hungry, and now with some of the gourmet chefs of WSF.......oh yeah!

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3

----------


## roar-k

Count me in.  I will be there as I already have the weekend scheduled for the Jamboree.

Also I meant to post this for you all in regards to firearms:

There is a new federal policy that allows concealed weapons permit owners to carry firearms into Cumberland Gap National Historical Park.  I believe it started January 9th of this year.

Before this law came to be you could only transport into the park in your car unloaded and stored. So if you have a CCW or one from a state that has a reciprocal agreement with the 3 states that touch the park you can carry your handgun leagally.

If people are interested in shooting I can probably get access to a local range.

----------


## roar-k

Oh, and if anyone needs a ride within an 1 - 1.5 hrs let me know.  Also, I may have a +1, but as of now just myself.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you can make it.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## roar-k

Anything in particular that needs to be brought?  Throwing tomahawks?  Sling shots?  Blow guns?  Extra tarps?

----------


## crashdive123

A couple of people will need some extra gear.  So far Krat and I seem to have it covered.  You could do like me - just bring everything.  For me - I'm just happy getting together and wandering around the woods with my camera.  We'll do some meal planning for Saturday evening as we get closer.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## ElevenBravo

> I would like to attend but don't know about money


This may help...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Money

J/K


Im broke too...

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It can be hard these days to spend any amount of money on anything that isn't an necessity.  I'm also a person of limited funds, I've been saving for this trip for a while now.  I've attended two of the past three gatherings and found them a very much worth my time and money.  It gives you a deeper prospective into the forum.  I've made some good friends whiles sitting around those campfires.  The group that is forming this year is a good one and I expect many more will attend.  What makes it special is that you're not expected to be there, you do it because you want to.  Everyone will be glad you came and will welcome you to sit with them and share a meal.  It's a rendezvous, a time to get together and share the year's adventures, play some games, and tell some stories.  Sometimes the simplest things are the best.  Looking forward to seeing all of you.

----------


## kyratshooter

If you can find gas money to get there and have a couple of packs of hot dogs do not hesitate to get to the park.  There will be enough extra food to go around and no one will go hungry.  

These camps are really a low budget deal.  No one is excpected to buy a new Winnebago for this run.  Tarp camps are acceptable and if the weather gets scarey there will be extra room in someones' tent.  

We are there to connect with old friends and make new ones.  What you are wearing, driving, eating or sleeping in is way down the list of priorities.  

First priority is an endless flow of coffee, which Crash is in charge of.

Second priority is an endless supply of campfire stories, which last year me and Poco Mooneyes were in charge of, whenever Crash ran out of submarine tales.  Hopefully we wil have more help this year!

I have been looking foreward to this camp ever since I packed up and left last year's camp.

----------


## hunter63

........Gotta go take the Winnebago back............

----------


## crashdive123

The only expenses that you will have is getting there with your stuff.  The campsite is taken care of.

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## Williepete

Crash I'm going to jump the gun here and volunteer to provide a pot of baked beans for Sat nite. About all I would feel safe fixing. I'm pretty good cook at home but not at camp, most of what I fix at home would not go over at camp. 

Bill

----------


## kyratshooter

I'll bring chicken tenders again!  That worked out well last time if Crash is planning another vegetable roast.  That veggie glob was excellent last year!!!  Baked beans would round that out.  

I might make a cobbler in the dutch oven for latter that night.  That is always a good treat on a cool night.

I think Winnie had something planned also.  

We may wind up doing ourselves and injury.

Hunter you bring the Winnebago if you feel inclined, we will not exclude our more prosperous friends.

----------


## hunter63

Naw, still bringing the lodge........if I get it back in time, having a back door sewed in.....should be done by Oct. 1st....just kidding about the MH.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I really really wanna make it, I just can't commit yet. If I do make it I'll be BBQing a couple or three Pork Butts. I think Crash is kinda hoping for me doing that since I already promised!

----------


## Kamel

If it was a few days later me and my gf would attend. But we wont have the 15 grand till the 21st. sad days. maybe next year.

----------


## crashdive123

OK - Looks like the meal is starting to cook.  Keep in mind that if everybody brings a little - there will be a lot.  Duck Man - you just work on getting yourself there and don't worry about the food.  We always have plenty.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## wtrfwlr

Thanks Crash! That is my priority #1!

----------


## BornthatWay

I will do a pulled pork  and bring the buns to serve it on.

----------


## crashdive123

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## Winnie

If I can borrow the Kitchen, I'll bring Dorset Apple Cake and maybe a pie or two, or a mess of them there Hobnob biskwits.

----------


## crashdive123

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> If I can borrow the Kitchen, I'll bring Dorset Apple Cake and maybe a pie or two, or a mess of them there Hobnob biskwits.


Winnie - you're welcome to use any of the kitchen items I have; I'll bring a couple of Dutch Ovens for baking and anything else you may need, just let me know.

----------


## Winnie

Ah I have an ace up my sleeve PGV, it's called a kyratshooter! I'm borrowing his kitchen to cook some stuff before we leave. He is not aware of this yet, but I guess he is now. But thanks for the offer.
I'll leave the campfire cooking to you experts, I'm still very novice at it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Winnie - That sounds like a plan, I'm sure KS will take good care of you.  See you soon...

----------


## roar-k

Are we planning any group excursions during the weekend?  I plan on being around Thursday night as I have family in the area, so if anyone wants to join me for breakfast friday let me know.

----------


## crashdive123

No real real plans yet.  Last year we looked at what there was to do and everybody just sort of decided what interested them.  Still working on Mrs. Crash - so depending on how that goes, I may stay there Thursday night as well - don't know yet.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## grrlscout

If someone has the cooking gear I can use, I'll make pancakes Sunday morning.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Grrlscout - I will bring a camp stove and a heavy griddle, your welcome to use that.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Roar-k - I'm planning on being in the area a couple of days early, I can meet up with you on Friday morning.

----------


## Williepete

I'm bringing a two burner apartment style propane stove. It's bigger than the usuall camp stove, and I'll bring a griddle that can do 4 pancakes at a time. I'm also planning to get in later Thursday. 

Bill

----------


## kyratshooter

Winnie the kitchen is yours to use as you see fit.  All four burners heat up and the oven works! Hot and cold running water and everything!

I anticipate having to blast you off the back porch with dynamite if the weather is nice.

----------


## Winnie

> Winnie the kitchen is yours to use as you see fit.  All four burners heat up and the oven works! Hot and cold running water and everything!
> 
> I anticipate having to blast you off the back porch with dynamite if the weather is nice.


Well, someone has to inspect the work and make sure it passes strict rocking chair and icecream codes. :Whistling:

----------


## Winter

Crash, veggie wad? Isn't that what comes out of the south end of a northbound bull?

You folks have fun.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, veggie wad? Isn't that what comes out of the south end of a northbound bull?
> 
> You folks have fun.


Spicy Veggie Wad to be accurate.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## roar-k

> Roar-k - I'm planning on being in the area a couple of days early, I can meet up with you on Friday morning.


That would be good.  Would you be up for breakfast cooked by an old country lady and hearing some old man stories?  Well that is if you are around Cumberland gap at 9 - 10 am.  Actually if anyone is around let me know and we will eat.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> That would be good. Would you be up for breakfast cooked by an old country lady and hearing some old man stories? Well that is if you are around Cumberland gap at 9 - 10 am. Actually if anyone is around let me know and we will eat.


Sounds good to me, I'll be sure to be there.

----------


## crashdive123

Mrs. Crash succumbed to my charming persuasions.


*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout +3
Roar-k

----------


## roar-k

She fell for it again eh?

----------


## kyratshooter

There are certain women that will skip the final judgement and get a free pass into heaven just for what they put up with here on earth.

I am looking foreward to meeting Mrs. Crash.

----------


## TresMon

I'm rarely on the net now. Can we recap the date, place and any pertinent info?  Or if it is obvious in the back pages would some kind soul cut n paste it to me pm?

Thanks!
Tres

----------


## roar-k

> *We have a reservation!*
> 
> Arrival at campsite - Friday, October 19th
> Departure from campsite - Sunday October 21
> 
> Here's a link to the campground http://www.nps.gov/cuga/planyourvisi...Campground.pdf
> 
> The map on this link does not show site numbers, which is just as well since the map is no longer accurate according to those I spoke with.  Our reservation is for Site(s) F15 and F17 which is the old O8.  We can have up to 30 on this site.  They would like to have an approximate head count, so I told them 20 and will update that if necessary.  I'll keep tally in another post as people commit to coming.  This site (old O8, new F15 and 17) is the only one that accommodates this many.  Sites O2 and O5 each can hold 18, while the rest can take only 12.
> 
> ...


Here you go Tres

----------


## natertot

Things are looking good! I was browsing on the parks site yesterday. They did say you can gather firewood from the park and there is also a bear alert currently in place.

I know the three states honor many CCW's, but I'm not sure if that is applicable to the park as it is federal land. If anyone has more info on that, I would be interested. Also, I looked at the camp map, looks like a good layout. Do we know what site we are staying at?

I will bring some cooking items, let me know what I can contribute to the Saturday feast.

----------


## Winter

Firearms prohibited and 2200 quiet time?

I know the quiet times are lenient and negotiable because I have had many drunken discussions with forest service folk.


I'll share a story which amuses me and annoys me still.

Some friends asked me to camp and we did, bonfire, big slow cooked, tripod mounted, modded propane tank, filled with corned beef brisket onions and taters.

We drank, BS'ed, ate, and tended fire till 0'Dark.

At 09' or so, half of us are still in our fartsacks or laying in the dirt and a fed forest service guy drives up, demands our ID's and tells us we have to be quite a bit further from our vehicles/road to camp as we were. We comply, of course, he's just doing his job. He comes back, hands Jake and Thane their ID's and says; "Mr Winter, You are gonna have to go with me."


I said as eloquently as I could " ehhhh.......really?"

"No, just messing with ya!"; he says.


So, over the next couple minutes as I'm trying to keep from having a stroke and catch my breath, he rides off. I ran over my mental list of possible fed crimes and all I could come up with was kicking back at a Rainbow Family reunion in , like ,88'.

----------


## natertot

That is actually pretty funny, Winter!

One thing I like to do at work is hand the ID's back to the wrong people. They either look at me like I am dumb or they put them in their pocket without notice. Either way is funny to me!

----------


## natertot

As far as the 2200 quite time, do you think we can use the "bear alert" as are excuse? You know, tryin to let them know we are there?

----------


## Rick

> I know the quiet times are lenient and negotiable because I have had many drunken discussions with forest service folk.




Don't you just hate it when they roll up all drunk like that? Makes you wonder how they keep their jobs.

----------


## roar-k

> Things are looking good! I was browsing on the parks site yesterday. They did say you can gather firewood from the park and there is also a bear alert currently in place.
> 
> I know the three states honor many CCW's, but I'm not sure if that is applicable to the park as it is federal land. If anyone has more info on that, I would be interested. Also, I looked at the camp map, looks like a good layout. Do we know what site we are staying at?
> 
> I will bring some cooking items, let me know what I can contribute to the Saturday feast.


Posted once before, but I will bring it back to the latest page.




> Firearms in Cumberland Gap National Historical Park
> 
> Note: In accordance with recently enacted federal law there are some changes in firearms regulations in National Park Service areas. 
> 
> As of February 22, 2010, a new federal law allows people who can legally possess firearms under applicable federal, state, and local laws, to legally possess firearms in the park.
> 
> It is the responsibility of visitors to understand and comply with all applicable state, local, and federal firearms laws before entering the park. As a starting point, please visit the following website and select the state that you are interested in from the right side of the page.
> 
> For state reciprocity agreements:
> ...


http://www.nps.gov/cuga/parkmgmt/lawsandpolicies.htm

You can also call the Ranger's station and ask.  If there is a request I will call and see if there is any other information needed.

----------


## kyratshooter

There is also the concept of "don't ask, don't tell" which was the accepted pogram for the past 100 years.

Everyone knew everyone else had a firearm in their rig, but no one flashed them, brandished them, no one tried to "open carry" and the rangers turned a blind eye knowing that long distance travelers in camping rigs almost always had firearms available.

Last year I am sure we all had a firearm or two in our rigs but we never got them out and tossed them back and forth.  There were very few people at Mamoth Cave camp to turn us in if they suspected our scruffy crew and I do not remember seeing a "ranger" all weekend.

That time of year is their "quiet season", much of their summer help is already back at college and the winter skeleton crew has enough to deal with other than harassing campers.

If you guys do call use some opsec and do not tell them who you are, what group you are with or which capsites we will have.  Do not alert them to our presence being anything but a group camping for the weekend, which we are.

These kinds of "well meaning"  information gathering activities are sure tipoffs and the reason whole groups of "suspected terrorists" with "Weapons and ammunition in their vehicles" get hauled away.  It is the reason you can not find, or do not want to find, a group of "Likeminded" to hang with.  

I do not drive long distances, or short ones, without a weapon.  I am liscensed to do so.  I will therefore have a weapon in the vehicle when I arrive.  I will have no place to safely store that weapon off the campsite area, therefore the weapon must remain with me. 

Please do not inform the federal authorities that one, or more than one person in a group MIGHT be in possession of a weapon on the park area when they have no other choice besides driving hundreds of miles without protection..

----------


## Rick

We did brandish a few at the first jamboree and the Rangers did arrive in style on Sunday. 2X2 they came a marchin'. Well, drivin'. In fact, there was a point at which a genuinely confused and scared raccoon OR a highly rabid and dangerous raccoon (depending on you choice of definitions) was chased out of camp by a couple of good ole boys totin' rifles. I went with the confused and scared definition. Saucer eyes and squeals of terror before turning tail sort of cinched it for me.

----------


## roar-k

Just posting information regarding the rules and regulations of firearms in the park.  It's up to you whether you follow them or not, as no one else can make up your mind for you.

How many people do we have arriving early?

----------


## kyratshooter

The posted file is very much out of date.  Possibly the old rules are still posted on purpose.  

http://usgovinfo.about.com/b/2010/02...fe-refuges.htm

The rule change was after the two year ago camp and before last years camp.

Applies to all national parks and federal wildlife refuges.

No need to call and ask permission for what you already have permission to do.

I did have a couple of reenactor buddies that wondered into the park down the ridge from Martin's station about ten years back that did have a hastle at CGNP.  They do not like guns, so the PDF is still the old one with outdated rules.

----------


## grrlscout

I've decided that I'm not going back to my aunt and uncle's house after the Jamboree, so you can remove the "+3" from my RSVP.

----------


## crashdive123

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## natertot

I'll be there around 1300. I'm still figuring out which dish to make for sat night.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll be there around 1300. I'm still figuring out which dish to make for sat night.


Don't feel like you have to bring something elaborate.  We could use another vegetable or beverages, etc.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## hunter63

Mrs Hunter is starting to drive me nuts with details.....this is normal......So how does potato salad sound for the sat nite, meal?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

You can't go wrong with potato salad! Sounds good to me.

----------


## kyratshooter

We have a real crew showing up this year.

Unless we have a repeat of last year, and two days before the outting everyone cancels!

----------


## roar-k

Everyday the date is getting closer.....

It will be good to see everyone again and see how everyone is doing.

----------


## crashdive123

Potato salad is good.  When I look at the calendar and how much I need to get done (business and personal) before heading out - time is short.  Hopefully a few more that weren't able to commit yet will be able to make it.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## BoAustin

How about the Sawtooth Mountains in Idaho?

----------


## crashdive123

> How about the Sawtooth Mountains in Idaho?


I'm sure it is a wonderful place, but I don't think it would be wise to scrap six months of planning and preparation, change airline reservations, etc. to consider another location.  I'm guessing you read the OP and skipped straight to the end huh?  

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## tjwilhelm

I just want to wish y'all a WONDERFUL jamboree!  I was really hoping to attend, and for a while I thought it was going to be possible.  Unfortunately for me, it's clearly not in the cards, this time around.  Please be sure to post plenty of pics and videos when y'all get home so I (and others) can enjoy it with you, vicariously!

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry that you won't be able to make it TJ.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## natertot

Go ahead and throw me in for cole-slaw and a couple of two litres. (Will take requests on pop)

----------


## crashdive123

*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## crashdive123

One of the things we have done at previous Jamborees - on Saturday evening, following a great group meal - we sat around the fire and had drawings for "door prizes" (for lack of a better term).  Folks that were inclined and able - brought things to be thrown into the drawing.  There were usually enough items that everybody went home with 3 or 4 "door prizes".  Donated items ranged from - water bottles, flash lights, knives, tomahawks, books, pouches, etc.  Some things were used and worn and just needed a new home.  Some were homemade and others were brand new.

Does this sound like something you all want to do?  It kind of feels like Christmas in October.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## hunter63

Ya, I'm in..... have a bunch of small tins, fire steels, (not ferro rods) bags,, and a big spool of about 1/4 " rope to give away.......by how ever much you need.

----------


## crashdive123

If I can dig them out of storage I might have some extra lead dive weights I poured about 30 or 35 years ago.  If you and Krat think you can use them for some of your bullet casting I'll dig through storage and try and find them.  They're about 13 pound weights.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

baked beans - Willepete
chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Williepete
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## Winnie

You won't believe the bunch of stuff I'm bringing. From Olympic Games memorabilia to Sporks and Fresnel lenses, to a rather fetching tin of Shortbread and a Jublilee cookbook! The hope is everyone takes home something Olympic.

----------


## crashdive123

The Jamboree is really approaching fast.  So much to do.......that thing they call work is getting in the way of getting it all done.  

@Williepete - sorry you won't be able to make it.  You focus on your health - we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## hunter63

Cool, lead always falls under the precious metals column..............

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hunter - Is it true that some lead compounds, like wheel weights, can be too hard for making bullets? The problem being that it can damage the barrel of a firearm.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ya, I'm in..... have a bunch of small tins, fire steels, (not ferro rods) bags,, and a big spool of about 1/4 " rope to give away.......by how ever much you need.



I have a small sack of flint chips that will work with the firesteels.  I will throw that in the gear.

Lead is always useful Crash.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter - Is it true that some lead compounds, like wheel weights, can be too hard for making bullets? The problem being that it can damage the barrel of a firearm.


Short answer.......

Not really, most black powder bullets/balls are pure (or almost) lead, ........ most higher modern bullets are alloys ,wheel weights and Linotype (spelling?, used in old printing presses)  that are harder....additives are sold just for mixing with the pure lead.

Wheel weights are a mixed lot so it does take some sorting, as the are made form iron (fe), tin, and several others.
I use a scratch test with an awl...if it scratches easy it's OK.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hunter - Thanks for the info, I've only heard one person say anything negative about using hard lead.  I was currious...

----------


## crashdive123

Found the lead.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## gryffynklm

Hunter, Pgv

Linotype and moveable type lead is comprised of lead, tin, antimony, bismuth and zinc to make it hard so it won't deform under pressure. I use it for round ball only in smooth bore and patched heavy. I used a buddies lee 58 caliber ball mold. I took extra effort to make sure the sprue was trimmed tight on the ball and patched with (not sure the thickness) lubed patch in a 62 cal smooth bore fowler. The lead was free. I also shoot a a 60 caliber ball over wading with no patch in the same gun when I fire just lead ball with similar results in accuracy. Just my  2¢. 

I wish I could make the time to Join you all. Safe travels to you and have a great time at Jamboree.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

gryffynklm - Thank You for your input.  Primitive firearms is not my specialty so your experience holds a lot of weight.  It's too bad that you can't get over to the Jamboree, it would be good to sit around the campfire and talk.  Hope we see you in the future.

----------


## grrlscout

> One of the things we have done at previous Jamborees - on Saturday evening, following a great group meal - we sat around the fire and had drawings for "door prizes" (for lack of a better term).  Folks that were inclined and able - brought things to be thrown into the drawing.  There were usually enough items that everybody went home with 3 or 4 "door prizes".  Donated items ranged from - water bottles, flash lights, knives, tomahawks, books, pouches, etc.  Some things were used and worn and just needed a new home.  Some were homemade and others were brand new.
> 
> Does this sound like something you all want to do?  It kind of feels like Christmas in October.


Yeah I'm down! I have a few small tins of creosote salve that I made, I can contribute.

----------


## crashdive123

Just got off the phone with the park to confirm our reservation.  We're good.  If you go to the visitor center and ask - it is listed as reserved by Wilderness Survival Forums.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been thinking about Saturday night's dinner and what I could make.  Being the dinner is a all-evening event with much snacking after the main meal; I'm thinking maybe a pot of chili and some Mexican cornbread would be good.  So count me in for that plus some cheddar cheese and sour cream to go on top.

----------


## crashdive123

*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k

----------


## intothenew

intothenew +2 varmints

Mid day Saturday arrival, early Sunday departure.

I've been herding cats. Man, I'm gonna miss that third varmint. That Tom got away.

Let me know if there is anything I need to contribute.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad to have you join us.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## pgvoutdoors

intothenew - Glad you can make it.  There's nothing you have to bring, just plan on enjoying the time you have to visit.

----------


## Winnie

Bad news for the Knappers. I'm afraid I've been too busy to get over to Norfolk, however my friend went at the weekend, but failed to find any substantial sized pieces of flint. She did ask the Verger of the Church if the flint was local, and yes it is, BUT it's quarried. She did drop off a bag of Chert (small pieces) if that's any good to you.

----------


## crashdive123

> Bad news for the Knappers. I'm afraid I've been too busy to get over to Norfolk, however my friend went at the weekend, but failed to find any substantial sized pieces of flint. She did ask the Verger of the Church if the flint was local, and yes it is, BUT it's quarried. She did drop off a bag of Chert (small pieces) if that's any good to you.


I'll load up some rocks and my knapping tools for anybody that is interested.......y'all can knap while I nap.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## crashdive123

> *We have a reservation!*
> 
> Arrival at campsite - Friday, October 19th
> Departure from campsite - Sunday October 21
> 
> Here's a link to the campground http://www.nps.gov/cuga/planyourvisi...Campground.pdf
> 
> The map on this link does not show site numbers, which is just as well since the map is no longer accurate according to those I spoke with.  Our reservation is for Site(s) F15 and F17 which is the old O8.  We can have up to 30 on this site.  They would like to have an approximate head count, so I told them 20 and will update that if necessary.  I'll keep tally in another post as people commit to coming.  This site (old O8, new F15 and 17) is the only one that accommodates this many.  Sites O2 and O5 each can hold 18, while the rest can take only 12.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd post this information again so folks don't have to go foraging for it.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## Wildthang

I am still trying to schedule coming down. The girls have only been camping once in their lives and now they are saying that if they come with me, they are bringing 2 of their girlfriends which have never been camping at all. This all means that I will be in the tent with 4 girls with absolutely no camping experience. But at least they can all cook, and they all are really hot!
So what do you think, should I bring them?

----------


## grrlscout

I think you answered your own question  :Wink:

----------


## Wildthang

> I think you answered your own question


Well I guess I wasn't sure if you guys would want a bunch of city girls running around the campsite. They are very polite and nice, but absolutely have no clue about wilderness anything!

----------


## grrlscout

It could be entertaining Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Or annoying.  :chair: 

Your call  :Wink:

----------


## roar-k

It would be fun and having a group of people around would make the experience all that better.  Maybe they will become a camping fanatic after this?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Bring them along, I'm sure they will have a good time.

----------


## crashdive123

You'll be the one that has to put up with them....your call.  Let us know what you decide.

*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## intothenew

> ..............The girls have only been camping once in their lives and now they are saying that if they come with me, they are bringing 2 of their girlfriends which have never been camping at all.............



I have come to enjoy seeing the world through the eyes of a child, who wouldn't? I plan to do just that on my visit. In researching, the Park Service offers a very nice document that I plan on handing to the varmints this Saturday in preparation for next. The Park service realizes the immature, naive, disinterested, etc. exist. I plan on scheduling a considerable amount of time Saturday based on that document. Show the less aware just who we are? I would be proud to wear a Junior Ranger Badge.

LINKY

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well I guess I wasn't sure if you guys would want a bunch of city girls running around the campsite. They are very polite and nice, but absolutely have no clue about wilderness anything!


WT I have loaded up the flint and steel sets and the bow drill my son made for me some time ago.  We will have ferro rods and blast matches and all the good stuff.  I have half a candy can of charcloth and we will have those girls able to build a fire ten different ways before they go home.  

Kids always enjoy camping it the gear is right and the weather is good. This is a structured campground with facilities and except for the trees and mountains there will not be a lot of "wilderness" about it.  (just remember that if you hear banjo music as you go through Corbin, KY hit the gas!)

My kids started a tradition of an April camp out on the back of my farm each spring, with all their friends, when they were teenagers.  The same group still gets together in April of each year and they are into their thirties now.

I just finished loading up the trailer and Jeep with the primary gear.  All that is left is the food and soft goods.  I even put the tent poles by the trailer so I will remember them this year.

----------


## crashdive123

Had the bug truck serviced last week.  Tomorrow is for re-organizing it.  I had plans to make several fire kits, but it seems that my job got in the way.  Either that or somebody shortened the number of hours in a day.  Oh well - might be able to squeeze in something this weekend.  We're going to head out Wednesday morning and do a little exploring in the mountains of NC and TN Wed and Thur.  We'll get to the park Friday morning.  

If anybody gets to the park before I do - the payment will be taken care of when I arrive - they do not accept payment in advance.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## hunter63

> I just finished loading up the trailer and Jeep with the primary gear.  All that is left is the food and soft goods.  I even put the tent poles by the trailer so I will remember them this year.


Aw shut, I knew I was forgetting something.....yeah tent poles......Thanks.....

----------


## intothenew

We are the varmints, homework is our game. Lol Junior Rangers we will be.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There certainly is a cross post coming in "the eyes" thread.

----------


## crashdive123

Just a bump in case there are any last minute takers.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## grrlscout

Hey all! Well, I'm in Kentucky now, visiting my family.

I managed to bring mesquite pancake mix and prickly pear syrup, without too much fondling from the TSA.

I also brought my tent. If anyone could spare a sleeping bag, a camp chair, and a big bowl to mix pancake batter in, I would appreciate it very much.  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey all! Well, I'm in Kentucky now, visiting my family.
> 
> I managed to bring mesquite pancake mix and prickly pear syrup, without too much fondling from the TSA.
> 
> I also brought my tent. If anyone could spare a sleeping bag, a camp chair, and a big bowl to mix pancake batter in, I would appreciate it very much.


I've got an extra sleeping bag and chair that you are welcome to use.


*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## hunter63

Well folks, It's with a heavy heart (and chest) that I need to tell you all, that Mrs H and I will not be able to attend.

We both have been Dr'ing for bronchitis, with Dr visits and such, and just can't seem to shake it....Unless it clears up by tomorrow.

Our plan was to head out tomorrow, drop dogs off at "The Place" with a friend, then start south.

Trailer and truck are both packed,Have been for a week..... but I have to tell ya, that we both are really feeling poorly.

I'm still holding out a slight hope, but doesn't look good at the moment.

Sorry to have missed this, meeting y'all face to face.........Was really looking forward to it.

----------


## intothenew

None of us are a sure thing, not until you poke the fire.

I was really looking forward to a handshake. I hope you and the Misses heal fast, and well.

----------


## Winnie

I'm here! Just having a few problems, Dollar bills don't fit flat in English wallets, oh and I keep trying to drive kyrats Car. As I don't drive, this is a continuing source of amusement.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry to hear you may not make it H.  Holding out hope for an overnight recovery.



*Saturday Evening Meal*

chicken tenders - Krat
veggie wad - Crash
pulled pork and buns - Bornthatway
dessert - Winnie
potato salad - H63...?
coleslaw and soft drinks - Natertot
Chili and cornbread - PGV

*Who's Coming*

Crash +1
Winnie
Bornthatway +1
Pgvoutdoors
H63 +1...?
Krat
Coaldust
Natertot +3
Grrlscout 
Roar-k
Intothenew +2

----------


## crashdive123

> I'm here! Just having a few problems, Dollar bills don't fit flat in English wallets, oh and I keep trying to drive kyrats Car. As I don't drive, this is a continuing source of amusement.


Just get into the car on what you call the drivers side and everything will be fine.

----------


## gryffynklm

Get well hunter.

----------


## BornthatWay

Hunter so sorry to hear that you and the Mrs.H are feeling poorly. I hope that you have a quick recoery and can make the trip. However I understand if you are sick that camping is not the most fun. Take care and I hope you both feel better soon.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll be leaving soon, heading to Harpers Ferry area first to drop off a group of backpackers with two guides.  I'll head over to Cumberland Gap as soon as I get them setup, I'll be there by Friday morning at the latest.  It's about a six hour drive.  Can't wait to meet up with everyone, see you soon.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I am still trying to schedule coming down. The girls have only been camping once in their lives and now they are saying that if they come with me, they are bringing 2 of their girlfriends which have never been camping at all. This all means that I will be in the tent with 4 girls with absolutely no camping experience. But at least they can all cook, and they all are really hot!
> So what do you think, should I bring them?





> I have come to enjoy seeing the world through the eyes of a child, who wouldn't? I plan to do just that on my visit. In researching, the Park Service offers a very nice document that I plan on handing to the varmints this Saturday in preparation for next. The Park service realizes the immature, naive, disinterested, etc. exist. I plan on scheduling a considerable amount of time Saturday based on that document. Show the less aware just who we are? I would be proud to wear a Junior Ranger Badge.
> 
> LINKY



Since he called them "hot" I don't think these are little girls but more of the grown up girl variety lol.

----------


## intothenew

> .........I don't think these are little girls................


I don't either, I was referring to their "wilderness" immaturity. That same booklet would do well for a naive adult.

----------


## kyratshooter

Be advised that everyone will need a pair of sweat pants. You want plenty of room.  Winne is cooking!

You would not believe what this house smells like!  

!!!muffins, honeybuns, mince pie!!!!

I have gained 5 pounds just smelling the vapors. 

We hope to arrive in the mid afternoon.

----------


## roar-k

Anyone else be in the area around 10 am tomorrow?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hello everyone, this is PGV's girlfriend.  He is on the phone with me and wants me to relay a message to you.

He has to turn around and go back to Harpers Ferry tonight, one of the people on the backpacking trip has broke her ankle.  He will not be able to make it to the jamboree by Friday morning as planned.  He says he'll be there by Saturday some time.  He doesn't have a phone number to any of you and he left his laptop at home.  He's hoping someone from the group will get this message.  Any help in doing this will be great. 

Thanks

----------


## roar-k

> Hello everyone, this is PGV's girlfriend.  He is on the phone with me and wants me to relay a message to you.
> 
> He has to turn around and go back to Harpers Ferry tonight, one of the people on the backpacking trip has broke her ankle.  He will not be able to make it to the jamboree by Friday morning as planned.  He says he'll be there by Saturday some time.  He doesn't have a phone number to any of you and he left his laptop at home.  He's hoping someone from the group will get this message.  Any help in doing this will be great. 
> 
> Thanks


Message received and noted.

Thanks for letting us know.

----------


## natertot

I just got the last of the stuff put together. I will be heading out around 0800 and should get to the site 1230-1300. Can't wait to see the group!

Any final say for the Hunters? I am hoping the shook whatever ailment they had and can come.

----------


## roar-k

My mammaw is making breakfast around 11. If anyone is hungry let me know.

----------


## roar-k

Scratch that is ready now and I'm behind 30 minutes

----------


## hunter63

> I just got the last of the stuff put together. I will be heading out around 0800 and should get to the site 1230-1300. Can't wait to see the group!
> 
> Any final say for the Hunters? I am hoping the shook whatever ailment they had and can come.


Thanks for asking, still have everything loaded......But....

Hunters will not be able to attend, this has been a Dr visiting, med taking, kinda came out of no where, on the mend , sorta, kind of thing.
Was really looking forward to meeting everyone, and seeing the area.......Hope y'all have good weather, been cold and rainy here that last couple of days. 

Offer up some smoke for us at the fire.........

----------


## grrlscout

Bring your long johns folks! Forecast says it's going to get down to freezing tomorrow night  :Frown:

----------


## BENESSE

> Bring your long johns folks! Forecast says it's going to get down to freezing tomorrow night


Or just join Wildthang and the four girls in his tent.  :Whistling:

----------


## grrlscout

> Or just join Wildthang and the four girls in his tent.


A night in that tent would probably earn me a year in the dog house  :triage:

----------


## roar-k

> A night in that tent would probably earn me a year in the dog house


are you arriving tonight or tomorrow morning?

----------


## grrlscout

> are you arriving tonight or tomorrow morning?


I'm heading out first thing tomorrow morning. Figure I'll get there around mid-morning, maybe lunch time.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

OK, this is the third time I'm trying to post a update - I don't know what the problem is.

Anyway, I'm back in Ohio and after three days of driving I'm no closer to the jamboree than I was when I started.  I'm tired and pissed-off!  The guided outing I set up at Harpers Ferry took a turn for the worse and I had to turn around last night and go back to help the group.  One of the women broke her ankle less than five miles into the hike.  Just bad luck.  The group decided to quick the hike and return to Ohio, requiring me to help bring them back.

I'm now just too tired to make the eight to nine hour drive down to the jamboree.  So it looks like I will miss a second jamboree in as many years.  I hope all of you have a great time, I'll look forward to hearing all about it.  Sorry guys, I wish I could be there.

----------


## Rick

> Or just join Wildthang and the four girls in his tent.




Granny, Mom, Sister Sue and Cousin Beth?

----------


## grrlscout

Firmly ensconced at WSF camp  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

We need real time updates!
Or are y'all too busy eating?

----------


## hunter63

Hows the weather?....Man, wish I was there........

----------


## grrlscout

Dinner is almost ready. Baby-sized veggie wads are being hoisted onto the table this very moment.

 It is cloudy and getting colllllllld!

Sadly I can't post photos from my phone into the forum  :Frown:

----------


## BENESSE

What's shakin' now?
Kyrat probably cracking everybody up.

----------


## kyratshooter

I'm home!!!  Only 4 hours for me.

Me and Neter headed north.

Crash is headed south but will be out of touch until tomorrow.  He has pics.

Winnie and BTW headed east into VA.

Sunshine girl  (Girlscout) is taking the long way home.  The south will never be the same again. 

Yes, we ate, and ate, and ate.  I am afraid to look at the scales.  I know I put on 5 pounds.

Just meeting everyone was a blast.  It makes posting replies much more meaningful when you have met face to face.  There are now inside jokes no one will understand if they were not present.

I also met husbands and wives that have been hanging around in the background undetected.

And Girlscout can make food that is just as pretty in the woods as in her kitchen at home!  Winnie's cooking will knock your socks off, BTW made the best BBQ w/vinegar sauce I have tasted in 10 years and between the three of them of them I am pretty well ruined for further culinary use!  (Yes I am sucking up! I want more food next year!)

----------


## Rick

I'm glad you made it home safe and sound. It's a hoot isn't it? I look forward to all the pictures and lies...er....stories that will be shared in the coming days.

----------


## hunter63

I have a couple of days of unloading the stuff, after this near miss.....Maybe next year......

----------


## natertot

I'm home! I got in the door about 1645. I got the car unloaded, dishes and laundry going, and will complete the rest of the clean up tomorrow.

It was good seeing KyRat again! My son and daughter are still talking about him. My son is still begging for Winnie. He loved her Minced Pie and I know she was giving him more candy then I can imagine!

There were some delicious English treats left behind and I think my wife arm wrestled KyRat for them! Either way, the bears got to miss out on them!

It was really nice meeting Roark, Crash, BTW, IntoTheNew, and GirlScout. I agree with Kyrat that it really brings a new aspect to posting on the forum. This trip has made the forum more personal now that I can relate to the people on here and not just merely reference a screen name. Can't wait to see you all again!

----------


## oldsoldier

Good to hear everybody had a good time wish I could have made it...... maybe next year.

----------


## kyratshooter

I snagged the ziplock bag of home brewed apple tarts but when she saw that mince pie she got "that look" in her eye I ran for the truck!

I am just kidding, It was a very civil division of plunder.  I am not allowed to eat any of that stuff and did not need it even if I were not on the "suspened for the weekend diet".

The arm wrestle would have been no contest, she has the benefit of a good workout with those kids every day, I'm old and soft!

We will declare your wife a true forum FART team MOM (married to moron) as befits all FART member spouses.

----------


## Rick

Married to moron. (snort, giggle)

----------


## BENESSE

> Married to moron. (snort, giggle)


Don't ax, don't tell.

----------


## crashdive123

It was a great trip.  Mrs. Crash and I made it home late last night.  Working today - I'll get the pictures uploaded at some point - several hours of downloading ahead.

----------


## grrlscout

Still not quite home! 

After the jamboree, I drove down to Chattanooga to meet a friend for beers, and then onto Nashville. Still there, and finally enjoying a great cup of coffee, after a week of instant. Though crash's campfire coffee was MUCH appreciated.

Flying back to the desert this afternoon.

It was wonderful meeting everyone! And the food... The food. I feel like a python. I think I'll be digesting for the next week.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, the food.

I am still trying to figure out how my math determined that 12 people would need 6 pounds of chicken tenders as a side to 10 pounds of BBQ!

Those pancakes and catus juice syrup Sunday morning finished all of us off.

When I got home the chickens had laid a dozen eggs.  The temps had not been above 60 so I scrambled them all.  I now have a weeks worth of scrambled eggs and left over chicken tenders.

----------


## Jimmyq

Cool, I belong to a different forum (arborists) and we have had 3 west coast get togethers and 2 on the east coast. I attended the one closest to me 2 years ago and it truly does bring the friendships to a new level. Looking forward to some of the pics.

----------


## natertot

Yeah...the food..... it has put me nearly into a coma! There was sooo much food, even the mornin we left. All the pancakes, eggs, bacon, coffee......

----------


## intothenew

I want to thank everyone for the preparation, and delivery, of everything. We had a great time before, during, and after the Jamboree. I apologize for visiting such a short time, but the varmints had things they wanted to see and one was a bit sickly. 

In fact, it is not over yet. I have a few prizes to give to the varmint that couldn't make it, that happens this evening.

----------


## kyratshooter

I will definately have one of the super size coffee pots for next year!!!

This two quart at a time thing is for the birds.  One thing you absolutely positively have to have when you camp with former squids is a BBBBIIIIIIIIGGGG coffee pot!

A cut down 55 gallon barrel with gym socks full of coffee grounds would have been just about right.

----------


## gryffynklm

It sounds like you all had a great time. I'm glad everyone has had safe travels.

----------


## roar-k

It was fun meeting those that I did Friday, and I hope to spend the full time at one of the Jamborees.

----------


## natertot

> I will definately have one of the super size coffee pots for next year!!!
> 
> This two quart at a time thing is for the birds.  One thing you absolutely positively have to have when you camp with former squids is a BBBBIIIIIIIIGGGG coffee pot!
> 
> A cut down 55 gallon barrel with gym socks full of coffee grounds would have been just about right.


First time haveing coffee with multiple squids, eh? I agree though, I am going to start looking for one or two 55gal drums myself!

----------


## Rick

It's best to fast for a good two months prior to attending such an event. I wish I could have been there. I know how much fun they are and how good the food is. Did I mention you should fast prior to attending?

----------


## kyratshooter

OK, I just finished the order for the 36 cup wonderpot for next year.  Not as big as I wanted but we can refill it a couple of times each morning.

No it will not fit in a BOB.  

As seen by most this year, my weekend camp includes 6 wheels and carries just short of a ton.

----------


## crashdive123

The big pot is fine, but the little one goes on first at 4:30 in the morning.  I ain't waiting THAT long for coffee.

----------


## roar-k

> It's best to fast for a good two months prior to attending such an event. I wish I could have been there. I know how much fun they are and how good the food is. Did I mention you should fast prior to attending?


Well, due to you not attending nobody was scarred mentally.  I mean we didn't have to see you in a thong in person...

----------


## Rick

Nor did you when I attended. I saved that for the tent. Well, there was that walk through the campground about 2:30 a.m. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I just got a phone call, from some lady that talks funny. LOL
I'm going to run up to the Williamsburg area, either tomorrow afternoon or Thursday and get Winnie a glass of sweet tea! After reading about her shooting, and then eating BBQ (pulled pork.) I was getting worried that I wouldn't have anything new/exciting to show Winnie. When I just talked to her, I was surprised to hear that she still hasn't had any sweet tea. I'm also thinking that I need to find a good place up there, to get a good chili dog.  :Detective:

----------


## BENESSE

> I just got a phone call, from some lady that talks funny. LOL
> I'm going to run up to the Williamsburg area, either tomorrow afternoon or Thursday and get Winnie a glass of sweet tea! After reading about her shooting, and then eating BBQ (pulled pork.) *I was getting worried that I wouldn't have anything new/exciting to show Winnie.* When I just talked to her, I was surprised to hear that she still hasn't had any sweet tea. I'm also thinking that I need to find a good place up there, to get a good chili dog.


Just bring the mule along and let it do the talking.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just bring the mule along and let it do the talking.


 He's in New England....in court. 
(Snicker, snicker)

----------


## intothenew

Good thing cause: She can cook good mule, I know she can.

----------


## natertot

Chili dogs and sweet tea. Good idea! Now she just needs to attend an american football game and a nascar race and her citizenship will be complete!

----------


## BENESSE

> Chili dogs and sweet tea. Good idea! Now she just needs to attend an american football game and a nascar race and her Southern citizenship will be complete!


. . . . . . . . . . .  :Whistling:

----------


## rebel

> He's in New England....in court. 
> (Snicker, snicker)


That's a good mule

----------


## kyratshooter

If they get sweet tea down Winnie they will have to hold her down and administer it with a beer funnel!  She was very definate on that point.

She also is not too keen on our left turning car races, being a close follower of the F1 series.  We have hashed that over a time of two also.  I like NASCAR but I also follow F1 and World Rally cup so we can communicate to some degree.

Chili dogs are a good idea!  She may have those across the pond.  

Come to think about it we did spend a lot of time while she was here sitting around talking about food!

----------


## BENESSE

> Come to think about it we did spend a lot of time while she was here sitting around talking about food!


If you can't eat everything in sight, the next best thing is to talk about it. It's my favorite pass time.

----------


## kyratshooter

I should have asked Winie if the scales in GB are marked in "Stone"?

We are talking about her like she was not here when she will be reading this shotly.

!!!  Hey Winnie!  Are the scales in GB marked in "stone" or pounds?  !!!


I would also like to thank everyone that threw goodies in the gift pot.  The surprises were enjoyable and useful.

----------


## grrlscout

The Brits consider iced tea an abomination. It's as if we visited another country, where bacon is just dog food, and beer is served like hot cocoa.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm so jealous!

----------


## BornthatWay

Okay it has taken me a week to let you know I made it home from the Jamboree. Winnie came home with me and we tried to teach her all the refinements of redneck living. We took her to a truck stop for dinner on Sunday night when we got home from the Jamboree.  The good thing is they sold Twinkies.  After our dinner of refinement we went home to sleep the night and worry about unloading everything Monday morning.  My husband thought that was an exceptional idea asa he had to go to work so that meant Winnie and I unloaded the van.  While we were unloading the van we had laundry going for Winnie and had some breakfast.

When the laundry was done we headed to Staunton where Winnie wanted to go back to Walmart to shop. Winnie had the best time in the camping section where I let her peruse at her will for about an hour and a half and then made it through the rest of the store. We had lunch at AppleBees.  She decided they need Applebees in England. No she did not order ice tea. We then went to a Dollar Tree Store so she could see what they have which she said was much like a pound store in England.  We then headed toward home stopped at the butcher store for some steaks and had baked potatoes and green beans. She said my home canned green beans were pretty good. Much better than what you buy in the store. After dinner we all feel asleep in recliners and then headed off to our beds for our trip to Williamsburg.  That will be in another thread.

----------


## gryffynklm

Too bad I was in Augusta springs until Monday afternoon. Sounds like you covered all the good stuff.

----------


## BornthatWay

I can assure you Winnie and I gave it our best effort.

----------

